# Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 vs. BMC SLC01



## dwn2sk8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I posted this in the frames section, but someone suggested that I ask in the BMC and Specialized threads, so here it is...
I am trying to decide between the two. I currently own a Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, which I love. However, I have lusted after an SLC01 ever since the first time I saw one in person. I can get a good deal on the BMC right now, but would have to sell my Tarmac in order to finance it.
The other thing is that I have never actually ridden a Pro Machine before, but have never heard anything bad about them.
Should I keep my Tarmac or go for the Pro Machine.
Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I have no personal experience on the BMC so this is info is second hand, however, a customer destroyed his SL2 in a crash about a month ago and built up a SLC01 frame he had laying around from a warrentee issue a couple of years ago. Said it wasn't as stiff (sprinting/climbing) as the SL2 nor as compliant (road noise). He is looking at an SL3 now. That SLC01 is goergeous though!


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

BMC talks a really good game with their promotional stuff, and for all I know they are making the best bikes in the world. If I had bet on it though, I would pick Specialized as making some of, if not the, best bikes right now.

Specialized appear to be a real engineering and R&D oriented company, and their success in the marketplace is also testimony to just how good their bikes are.

Just my two cents


----------



## dwn2sk8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I do appreciate your input.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm an owner of several Specialized bikes and a BMC. My Tarmac is an '08 S-Works SL. I've always loved the looks of the SLC01. I came very close to buying one last year, on sale. If the color I wanted was available available, I probably would have, despite the comments around the internet of minor annoying issues. My BMC is an '07 SL01 Road Racer, which I use for commuting. While it's way down the product line from the SLC01, there are several minor annoyances that drive me crazy: 1) Collar on the frame around the rear dropout prevents latching of Dura Ace quick release in a typical orientation. 2) Placement of cable stand-offs on frame prevents cabling which won't rattle. 3) Worst chain line I've ever had. If I'm on the 3rd or 4rth cog and pedal backwards, say to arrange my crank at a stoplight, or hit a good bump while coasting, the chain will drop from the outer to inner chain-ring. No, it's not a derailleur adjustment issue. I know this are all very minor, but they annoy me, and IMO, show a lack of attention to detail.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Dr. John,

I'm impressed with your comments. It's a rare person who will admit to shortcomings of a product that they paid good money for. If more people "told it like it is," forums would contain a lot more good advice.

My hat is off to you.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. I neglected to mention I really like my Tarmac. I'd really like another bike to replace my '06 Roubaix, which has great. I've been shopping for the last year, looking at all the top-end bikes that fit my requirements (in addition to a great bike): no integrated seat mast, no internal cable routing, good warranty, good reputation for being robust, reasonably light, no 3K weave, etc. I really don't want to buy another Tarmac, but I'm convinced it's one of the best bike frames for the buck.


----------

